
Kubernetes Containerd Integration Goes GA - el_duderino
https://kubernetes.io/blog/2018/05/24/kubernetes-containerd-integration-goes-ga/
======
simonebrunozzi
For the few that are not familiar with the acronym GA, that means General
Availability.

Typically this means the removal of a "beta" tag, and a general expectation of
a service that is supposed to be available for most of the time, and not have
significant security issues or bugs.

In some cases a GA release is accompanied by an SLA (Service Level Agreement),
e.g. uptime of 99.9% measured monthly.

I know, it sounds obvious. You might be tempted to downvote me :)

And yet, when I was a tech evangelist and later a CTO, I realized the
importance of being as clear as possible when explaining things (including
titles). You would be surprised at how many people got lost with even the most
basic acronym.

~~~
joshwa
How about something for the few that are not familiar with 'containerd' ?

~~~
nineteen999
I asked myself the same question a little while back, and landed here:

[https://blog.docker.com/2017/08/what-is-containerd-
runtime/](https://blog.docker.com/2017/08/what-is-containerd-runtime/)

Although I ended up coming out of it with more acronyms in hand, and perhaps
only slightly less confusion than when I went into it.

------
esseti
I'm familiar with K8 and docker, but not with Containerd. does this means that
now K8 supports containers that are not created with docker but rather with
Containerd ? is that correcet? if so, what's the benefit? i miss some
background here.

~~~
chupasaurus
Docker daemon is running on top of containerd, so it was an additional layer
which could be avoided and that's exactly what was done. The benefit is less
latency and resource consumption.

~~~
esseti
so, do I've to create the container in a diffrent fashion or will be k8s doing
all the stripping?

~~~
pests
Creating the container or the image? All existing images continue to work and
tools like docker build will continue to be used to build containers.

This replaces `docker run`.

------
lobster_johnson
This is great. Anyone know what Google's plans are when it comes to rolling
this out on GKE?

~~~
thesandlord
> Containerd 1.1 works with Kubernetes 1.10 and above

Kubernetes 1.10 just came out on GKE, so I assume it should work today!

[https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Google-
Kubernet...](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/05/Google-Kubernetes-
Engine-1-10-is-generally-available-and-ready-for-the-enterprise.html)

(Note: I haven't personally tried this out. I also work for GCP)

~~~
lobster_johnson
I don't see it mentioned in the GKE release notes, so I assume there's no
option to enable it yet.

------
auslander
AWS ECS was GA in 2015. With load balancing, autoscaling, health and update
management. Just saying :)

~~~
auslander
Hmm ... Does Google has its own troll factory? Whenever I say something
against it, downvotes come, always without replies.

~~~
asey
It's because your comment belies your understanding of the article and the
nature of the announcement. It makes no sense to compare AWS ECS in it's
entirety to the rollout of containerd. The correct comparison in your case
would be with Kubernetes Engine against ECS.

------
jdoliner
This looks to be the beginning of the "extinguish" step from Google. They've
executed the embrace, extend, extinguish playbook to a T with Docker.

~~~
waffle_ss
But Docker created containerd to begin with...?

[https://www.docker.com/docker-news-and-press/docker-
extracts...](https://www.docker.com/docker-news-and-press/docker-extracts-and-
donates-containerd-its-core-container-runtime-accelerate)

~~~
wmf
It sure looks like there was a plan to completely eliminate Docker and replace
it with CRI-O and it looks like Docker Inc. responded to that plan by creating
containerd so they could maintain some level of relevance. So yes, Docker can
stay involved as long as they deliver what k8s wants, but k8s is clearly in
the driver's seat now.

